# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Adoption lapine 3 ans

## Anne-So1

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Bugsy
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 6 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 73 - Savoie
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0648065821
*E-mail :* a.sophie-segaud@hotmail.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour, 
Partants à l'étranger début décembre, nous ne pouvons emmener notre lapine. Bugsy est très gentille et bien éduquée. Elle est propre, fait ses besoins dans sa litière (dans 95% des cas). Elle est très affectueuse, répond à son nom et sais reconnaître le signal lorsqu'on lui demande de rentrer dans sa cage. Elle vit en semi-liberté, dans notre appartement lorsque nous sommes là et dans sa (grande) cage lors de nos absences et la nuit. Nous tenons à ce qu'elle garde ce mode de vie. 
De même pour l'alimentation, elle est habituée à manger de la verdure chaque jour et à du foin (propre) à volonté. Nous avons bannis les granules. 
Elle vit en parfaite harmonie avec notre chat, qu'elle n'hésite pas à aller titiller malgré sa petite taille. 
Si vous êtes intéressé et que vous pouvez lui offrir du temps, de l'espace et de l'amour n'hésitez pas à nous contacter!
Au plaisir de vous lire

----------


## Findus

Le chat part avec vous ?

----------


## Anne-So1

Non le chat est gardé par mon père.

----------


## GADYNETTE

BUGSY pourrait être gardé aussi par votre papa ??????????????

----------


## Anne-So1

Non....nous avons évidemment chercher toutes les solutions possible avant de nous résoudre à la faire adopter!!! Nous y sommes très attaché et tout ce que je souhaite c'est quelle soit heureuse dans une bonne famille. Je sais que mon père ne pourrait pas lui offrir ce cadre alors je préfère la faire adopter par quelqu'un qui le pourra! Un lapin est différent d'un chat et n'a pas les mêmes besoins, ce n'est pas non plus la même contrainte!!

----------


## Findus

Il existe un forum spécialisé en lapin qui partage ces valeurs de vie en liberté maximale, peut-être que votre annonce y fera un heureux ?

https://ladureviedulapinurbain.i-services.net/forum/

Il faut multiplier les chances.

----------


## Anne-So1

Merci! Je connais bien le site mais ne savais pas qu'ils avaient un forum.

----------


## Findus

Attention à bien lire leur charte avant de poster (ne pas employer le mot "cage" par exemple).

----------


## Anne-So1

J'attend la validation de mon compte... d'accord! Merci! En plus je dit souvent "cage" mais vu la taille c'est plutôt un enclos qu'une cage....

----------


## Anne-So1

Toujours à la recherche d'une bonne famille!!

----------

